# more pics of Roxie!



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

my victorian bulldog pickin her up in 3 weeks x


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

and more of my baby x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww i bet your excited, shes so cute,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Awww she is lovely. Have you got a name for her yet?


Can I ask what is difference between a Victorian and an English Bulldog?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

hi yes Roxie will be her name i'll give u the link to read what the difference is Victorian Bulldog


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

i am very excited cant wait to get her home x


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

she is lovely.... a real cute pup....
can i take her???


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

nooooooooooo harm!!!! lol! shes my baby  i jus cant wait 2 bring her home!


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

she a real cutie pie.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

i know! shes got a bit more wrinkly in the last 2 weeks lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

aww she is gorgeous, i really luv her eye color and red nose  

i can see why u can wait...shes gonna be a beauty for sure.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

awww thanks! i tell u summat its def gunna be the longest 3 weeks of my life hehehehehe xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

victorianbullylover08 said:


> awww thanks! i tell u summat its def gunna be the longest 3 weeks of my life hehehehehe xx


i bet,,, that 3 weeks will feel like month lol...

look at it this way tho, shes gonna be worth the wait


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

yep definitely  my 3 year old is really excited too he keeps lookin at her pics lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

victorianbullylover08 said:


> yep definitely  my 3 year old is really excited too he keeps lookin at her pics lol


ohhhhhhhhh bless his lil cottons awwww.... its nice to hear children that age luv dogs asmuch as us adults do  i can see uv bought ur kids up to luv animals  good one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

yeh def! even my little girl shes 14 months keeps pointin at her pics and laughin lol.
we went on holiday to salou a month ago and there was a british bulldog there called max and my son kept shoutin everyday max where are you lol and when we saw him my little girl got so excited to stroke him she was shakin lmao was sooooo funny and cute


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

oh she is such a little angel.. what a gorgeous girl.. dont let Harm have her.. I want her! lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

lol dont u 2 fight now! hehehe she is gorgeous tho  cant wait 2 give her lots of cuddles and kisses


----------

